# Mail order Russian Brides



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

Did anyone else see the show on mail order Russian brides last night on National Geographic? I found it halarious. They followed two guys who were marrying them. I just dont agree with that. There are plenty of women to meet here in U.S.A. Just grow a pair and go talk to them. You never know if you dont try.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

yeah but russian girls are pretty hot.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I have a buddy that did that w one from the Ukraine............he hired her first as a girl fri. for the office

ohhhlord...........remember the movie Carrie ?


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

I am almost positive my neighbor has a mail order bride... She is Russian and is at least 20 years younger...


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

I say if you've got the cash and accept the fact she'll be gone within 10 years, go for it. You'll be getting some fine lovin in the mean time. After 10 years it will be about time to trade up to a newer model anyway.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I worked with possibly the dumbest white guy I have ever met in my life that went over to Russia and married one of those women.with in 2 years she had all his retirement saveings she milked that dumbarse for everything he had last I heard he was working as a security guard in a parking lot downtown houston broker than a broke ---- dog.Her 12 year old son came to America with her and was kicked out of school for stealing a necklace from a classmate.But I will say the morning after Ike I got to drink some wodka with 2 women that stayed in my neighborhood dureing Ike they just walked up and asked me how I did and did I want to drink some wodka with them of course I said yes but told them I was married and my wife had all my money they just looked at me like what so I guess they understood I was broke but the wodka sure helped me get over were all my fence went to lol.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*I watched it*

and agree if I was not married (happily) I could see myself renting one of those hotties for 10 years


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> yeah but russian girls are pretty hot.


there grill works lacks alot to be desired lol


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

100% Texan said:


> I worked with possibly the dumbest white guy I have ever met in my life that went over to Russia and married one of those women.with in 2 years she had all his retirement saveings she milked that dumbarse for everything he had last I heard he was working as a security guard in a parking lot downtown houston broker than a broke ---- dog.Her 12 year old son came to America with her and was kicked out of school for stealing a necklace from a classmate.But I will say the morning after Ike I got to drink some wodka with 2 women that stayed in my neighborhood dureing Ike they just walked up and asked me how I did and di I want to drink some wodka with them of course I said yes but told them I was married and my wife had all my money they just looked at me like what so I guess they understood I was broke but the wodka sure helped me get over were all my fence went to lol.


lucky you woke up with your kidneys and not in a tub of ice.....doooohhhhh


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Around 1994(HS) I had a history teacher, he really was nasty....did not take a bath wore the same clothes everyday ect. Well he was one of the first to have internet in his room. One day he calls a couple of us guys to his desk...and there he was shopping for a Russian Bride....he wanted our opinion on the best pick. So we gave our advise and sure enough...a few months later his new wife arrived. No doubt she was very very hot...they were an interesting 'couple'. Unfortunately, she fell out of love and was gone pretty quick. For that guy it was probably worth the price of admission.


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

There are some hot russians over there. And thinking with my other head it would have its advantages. I have never been married. Its something I would like to only do once. It would just be hard for me to spend rest of my life with someone i paid to come over here and marry me. There is no love there. Its just not for this guy. I rather be alone


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

Hogsticker24 said:


> There are some hot russians over there. And thinking with my other head it would have its advantages. I have never been married. Its something I would like to only do once. It would just be hard for me to spend rest of my life with someone i paid to come over here and marry me. There is no love there. Its just not for this guy. I rather be alone


How sentimental...lol. I believe you actually mean that... :smile:angelsmangelsmangelsmangelsm:rotfl:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Just remember the Hot-to-crazy ratio... the hotter, the crazier. Add to that a big dose of "What the h*** are you saying" and you've got a for sure can-o-worms on your hands!

*Privateer*


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

I wonder they have a "Try Before You Buy" program or maybe one would have to visit the far east for that option.


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

Tiger should of just ordered him one. Even if she talked to the press you couldnt understand her. 
You dang well Charlie Sheen has already thought of this


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

here ya go,


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

Privateer said:


> Just remember the Hot-to-crazy ratio... the hotter, the crazier. Add to that a big dose of "What the h*** are you saying" and you've got a for sure can-o-worms on your hands!
> 
> *Privateer*


Excellent post... Too bad I gave out too much green already today... Get ya tomorrow!


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I've had some hot ones...and that ratio is 100% on the ball. I hate to say it but it's true. 

What was the website where you find them??? HA!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Privateer said:


> Just remember the Hot-to-crazy ratio... the hotter, the crazier. Add to that a big dose of "What the h*** are you saying" and you've got a for sure can-o-worms on your hands!
> 
> *Privateer*


Ahhh, the old "Mendoza Line of Crazyness".


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

russian hotties are definitely not known for their hotness longevity. look at most of the women over there as they age and you will see what I mean. This country has hotties of all ages. Russia has only young hotties. Buyer beware.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Was it just me or did anybody else think to themselves: "Those 2 guys needed to do that. They are such dorks, they couldn't get laid in a women's prison with a fist full of pardons!"


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

not sure why anyone would order one when you can buy the same thing here and send her on her way...cheaper in the long run and a lot less pain.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

reelthreat said:


> Ahhh, the old "Mendoza Line of Crazyness".


So if me and Mendoza are correct then this web-site has some of the craziest women on earth! http://englishrussia.com/index.php/2008/06/26/russian-cheerleaders/


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

TexasJ said:


> How sentimental...lol. I believe you actually mean that... :smile:angelsmangelsmangelsmangelsm:rotfl:


 I always try to take the high road instead of the low one


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

reelthreat said:


> Ahhh, the old "Mendoza Line of Crazyness".


 Thats bout right!!!!!!Greenies to you


----------



## NicklesOSU (Jun 3, 2008)

Speckwrangler said:


> I am almost positive my neighbor has a mail order bride... She is Russian and is at least 20 years younger...


Where in Richmond do you live? I worked with a guy in Pecan Grove and he had a mail order, they even went back over there with $10,000 taped to his chest and "adopted" a little girl.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Just to be fair... this lil babushka has got to be the sanest girl on the planet!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

AAAHHHH... Why is it taking y'all so long ta get past post #23? And can ya still read this chart?

*Privateer*


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Buy one get one free. lmao:biggrin:


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Bubushka kinda favors Nancy Pelosi...Kinfolks perhaps?

:rotfl:


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Brides !!!!!*

They also have mail order brides from Canada.I now someone married to one now over 20 years, three kids, still married to this day !!!!!


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

Privateer said:


> Just to be fair... this lil babushka has got to be the sanest girl on the planet!


Hottie! How Much??????? Look at those suculant lips........mmmmm!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Maybe Turtle man is looking fer him a bride?... wonder what him and Babushka's kids would look like?
One thing fer sure, them young'uns wouldn' need much dental visits!

*Privateer*


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

The guy who left his genetics in my mom 31 years + 9 months ago married a phillipina mail order bride half his age. She left him once she got to Am-eh-wi-ca!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm gonna send off for this one...


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

just make sure she doesnt have an adams apple


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

donkeyman said:


> just make sure she doesnt have an adams apple


 I dont care who you are thats funny


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Guess that makes me bat**** crazy then :rotfl:


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Every guy that has brought one in here, became single and broke in less than three years.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

shallowgal said:


> Guess that makes me bat**** crazy then :rotfl:


HMMM...need some pics to be sure! :wink:


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Privateer FTW...greenage well deserved.



Privateer said:


> Just to be fair... this lil babushka has got to be the sanest girl on the planet!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Mail order*

Who needs mail order for crazy chicks!
But I do love women!


----------



## bud1971 (Aug 10, 2009)

frank n texas said:


> Bubushka kinda favors Nancy Pelosi...Kinfolks perhaps?
> 
> :rotfl:


Have you seen the kneeslappers on Nancy lately??? You'd think when they pull the skin so tight on the forehead it would pull everything else up too....


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Few years back a hot little Russki showed up with a geezer friend of mine. Before I knew it, her dad, brother and other family members showed up too. Pretty soon, the whole troupe was all there and then all gone and he was a couple hundred thousand lighter....he said it was worth it. He's gone now (rip), but pretty sure his son don't think it was worth it.


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

THEPISTONHEAD said:


> Hottie! How Much??????? Look at those suculant lips........mmmmm!


and the best part....sans teeth!

Lord, I'm sorry for that...


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Based on the cheerleader link, I'd say Russia is in short supply of silicone and hormone enhanced milk... Just an observation.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

shallowgal said:


> Guess that makes me bat**** crazy then :rotfl:


No argument here Your one crazy biotch LOL


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I have thought about it, but what is it that men want from a permanent relationship that an American woman isn't better able to to provide? If you just want to bang a beautiful woman, they can be rented for the short term for a whole lot less money and a whole lot less complications than a russian bride.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks Brent


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Unlike the Nigerian scam artist at least these mail order brides kiss you before you get ........ well you know.


----------



## the wood man (Sep 14, 2006)

Texas Jeweler said:


> Every guy that has brought one in here, became single and broke in less than three years.


Actually, that is not true. I know of a lot of guys who are married with kids to some of those girls. While it is true that maybe half end in divorce that puts it exactly in line with the divorce rate in this country. In the meantime you have a hottie who is 20years younger than you. listen, if you are a single, normal guy in this country who is 35 years old(forget45) or so you are basicaly screwed if you think that you can marry a good-looking gal. most who are available are fat, wierd, divorced with 3 kids or are career women with no need for a husband.That is just the way it is. Do you blame us middle aged Americans for giving it a shot? but all of this is 10 years old. The days of Russian mail order brides is basically over. The Russian economy is so much better and the girls know that they can get a younger, well-off guy. The opportunity is still there to a degree in Ukraine, Moldova,etc but not like before.what you have to remember is that all of them are individuals and some are good and others are not. Quite frankly, I like most of the girls more than I like their American husands. But every case is different. But to suggest that all of them are scammers and only want to get to America is just ignorant.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

the wood man said:


> Actually, that is not true. I know of a lot of guys who are married with kids to some of those girls. While it is true that maybe half end in divorce that puts it exactly in line with the divorce rate in this country. In the meantime you have a hottie who is 20years younger than you. listen, if you are a single, normal guy in this country who is 35 years old(forget45) or so you are basicaly screwed if you think that you can marry a good-looking gal. most who are available are fat, wierd, divorced with 3 kids or are career women with no need for a husband.That is just the way it is. Do you blame us middle aged Americans for giving it a shot? but all of this is 10 years old. The days of Russian mail order brides is basically over. The Russian economy is so much better and the girls know that they can get a younger, well-off guy. The opportunity is still there to a degree in Ukraine, Moldova,etc but not like before.what you have to remember is that all of them are individuals and some are good and others are not. Quite frankly, I like most of the girls more than I like their American husands. But every case is different. But to suggest that all of them are scammers and only want to get to America is just ignorant.


someone's a gloomy gus.

Who ripped out your heart and stomped on it?


----------



## the wood man (Sep 14, 2006)

Funny, not at all-- just dealing with reality. Are you an American woman?


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

the wood man said:


> Actually, that is not true. I know of a lot of guys who are married with kids to some of those girls. While it is true that maybe half end in divorce that puts it exactly in line with the divorce rate in this country. In the meantime you have a hottie who is 20years younger than you. listen, if you are a single, normal guy in this country who is 35 years old(forget45) or so you are basicaly screwed if you think that you can marry a good-looking gal. most who are available are fat, wierd, divorced with 3 kids or are career women with no need for a husband.That is just the way it is. Do you blame us middle aged Americans for giving it a shot? but all of this is 10 years old. The days of Russian mail order brides is basically over. The Russian economy is so much better and the girls know that they can get a younger, well-off guy. The opportunity is still there to a degree in Ukraine, Moldova,etc but not like before.what you have to remember is that all of them are individuals and some are good and others are not. Quite frankly, I like most of the girls more than I like their American husands. But every case is different. But to suggest that all of them are scammers and only want to get to America is just ignorant.


So how much did you drop for one?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

the wood man said:


> Funny, not at all-- just dealing with reality. Are you an American woman?


no, I just don't share the same hateful view of women as you.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

my uncle tried it but he is such a low life she didnt show up. Thank god for her too. He doesnt shower he smokes cigarettes so much that he just smells like a giant ciagrette with bad BO. I think she smelled him thru the computer! lol 

At 49 he still has never moved out of my grandparents house. He spent $2500 in phone bills talking to russia and then one day my grandmother calls my dad and says there phone is cut off because of calls to russia. My dad payed it to get them going again and then the next month the same thing happened. So my dad bought my grandparents cell phones with intl call restrictions. It wasnt funny then but it is hilarious now!


----------



## the wood man (Sep 14, 2006)

scubaru said:


> So how much did you drop for one?


Actually, I had too much fun just playing the game. So I never committed to one. But my point is that I dont think that you can really blame a middle aged guy, who has maybe come out of a bad marraige and just lost half of what he worked for for trying something different, the worst that can happen is that he loses some more money. And as I wrote before the divorce rate in this country is approaching 50% so what the hell is the difference? I had some great vacations and went to places that I never dreamed of before and had women that I could never get here. I have been all over the world and I can promise you that those Slavic girls are the most beautiful in the world. By the way, I ended up with a Dominican girl and we are very happy.


----------



## the wood man (Sep 14, 2006)

capt mullet said:


> my uncle tried it but he is such a low life she didnt show up. Thank god for her too. He doesnt shower he smokes cigarettes so much that he just smells like a giant ciagrette with bad BO. I think she smelled him thru the computer! lol
> 
> At 49 he still has never moved out of my grandparents house. He spent $2500 in phone bills talking to russia and then one day my grandmother calls my dad and says there phone is cut off because of calls to russia. My dad payed it to get them going again and then the next month the same thing happened. So my dad bought my grandparents cell phones with intl call restrictions. It wasnt funny then but it is hilarious now!


Well, your uncle is of a certain type but the point that I have been trying to make is a lot of guys that I know who have married Russian-ukraine girls are wealthy, sucessful dudes, not losers. They simply wanted something a little better and different than they could get here.


----------



## the wood man (Sep 14, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> no, I just don't share the same hateful view of women as you.


Ha ha my friend, not hateful but for sure pessimistic view of many American women. Hey, there a lot of good ones but my point is that they are taken, so why blame a guy for going fishing where there are many available and willing to bite women(without croaker, only artificial)


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"listen, if you are a single, normal guy in this country who is 35 years old(forget45) or so you are basicaly screwed if you think that you can marry a good-looking gal. most who are available are fat, wierd, divorced with 3 kids or are career women with no need for a husband.That is just the way it is"

This is true for the most part, unfortunately.

"not hateful but for sure pessimistic view of many American women. Hey, there a lot of good ones but my point is that they are taken,"

I agree, and for those of you that don't, you probably are married. This weekend when you are out and about, look at different women that you think are "hot" and probably in their 30's and maybe early 40's, and look at their left hand and see if they have a ring on. Or if not are they with a guy. I bet you will see that wood mans observations are spot on.


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

TexasJ said:


> How sentimental...lol. I believe you actually mean that... :smile:angelsmangelsmangelsmangelsm:rotfl:


That's pretty brave of him. A name like "hogsticker" probably doesn't leave him many options.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I would take a Russian bride anyday after what my buddy went through this evening, send her big a** across the border and see if they would put up with her shat, beat out the windows on the camper and then rode around in circles looking to start shat. rs


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Dang look at em.

http://live.anastasiadate.com/fsear...age_min=18&age_max=35.htm?live-registration=1


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Ha Haaa! Y'all see who the new sponsor is... look to the lower right side of this web page...


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Dang look at em.
> 
> http://live.anastasiadate.com/fsear...age_min=18&age_max=35.htm?live-registration=1


Where did I put that credit card???????


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Google is amazing! Be careful what you write on a computer. Google knows!


Privateer said:


> Ha Haaa! Y'all see who the new sponsor is... look to the lower right side of this web page...


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Sorry no pictures of their Truck and or Boat ! 
No response from this old turkey !


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Privateer said:


> Ha Haaa! Y'all see who the new sponsor is... look to the lower right side of this web page...


Snapper Slapper  :biggrin:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

reelthreat said:


> Snapper Slapper  :biggrin:


Hootchie skirt... black russian/pearl!

*Privateer*


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

buddy is going throught a divorce and is dating again. All i hear about are the goodlooking american women that are crazy as hell and spoiled little brats. Not to mention the three kids, the psycho ex and inlaws to make matters worse. I can think of nothing better then picking out one who is appreciative to be here and wants to take care of her man. I talked to a guy that had a russian bride and he says it is very, very worth it.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

I can hear it now. "Mom and Dad I am getting married. When is the date? Oh I am not sure they are rushin her in the mail".


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Fishin Tails said:


> I can hear it now. "Mom and Dad I am getting married. When is the date? Oh I am not sure they are *Russian* her in the mail".


Took me i sec ta post ya back... had to wipe the rum and coke off the moniter! Just had ta do the edit!

*Privateer*


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

the wood man said:


> Well, your uncle is of a certain type but the point that I have been trying to make is a lot of guys that I know who have married Russian-ukraine girls are wealthy, sucessful dudes, not losers. They simply wanted something a little better and different than they could get here.


I had no point nor was I relating to your point. Just sharing my experience with mail order brides and my uncle


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

So Where are you headed? Oh just Russian to a wedding.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

100% Texan said:


> I worked with possibly the dumbest white guy I have ever met in my life that went over to Russia and married one of those women.with in 2 years she had all his retirement saveings she milked that dumbarse for everything he had last I heard he was working as a security guard in a parking lot downtown houston broker than a broke ---- dog.Her 12 year old son came to America with her and was kicked out of school for stealing a necklace from a classmate.But I will say the morning after Ike I got to drink some wodka with 2 women that stayed in my neighborhood dureing Ike they just walked up and asked me how I did and did I want to drink some wodka with them of course I said yes but told them I was married and my wife had all my money they just looked at me like what so I guess they understood I was broke but the wodka sure helped me get over were all my fence went to lol.


LOL, I have to admit I thought of the same sucker. LOL
If you remember, we tried to tell him there were women right there in his area like the OP mentioned.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

surfgrinder said:


> buddy is going throught a divorce and is dating again. All i hear about are the goodlooking american women that are crazy as hell and spoiled little brats. Not to mention the three kids, the psycho ex and inlaws to make matters worse.


I wonder what the girls say about him.

:rotfl:


----------

